# Myford ML10 tumbler reverse change wheels



## stewart (28 Sep 2015)

Hi all
Can anyone point me to where I can buy replacement tufnol wheels for the tumbler reverse lever Noble mod on ML10 lathes? I need a set of all three...
Many thanks
Stewart


----------



## dickm (28 Sep 2015)

Three possibles - Ebay, Homeworkshop or (presumably and if you are desperate) the dreaded Myford/RDG. Oh, yes, also possibly lathes.uk.
Think you've posted the same request on the Yahoo Myford forum?


----------



## stewart (28 Sep 2015)

Thanks, Dick - yes I have posted the same question...
Ebay hasn't borne fruit yet and nothing on Myford/RDG that could I find (why is it 'dreaded'?)
Will look at homeworkshop.
Cheers
Stewart


----------

